# New Aire in the Region of Murcia Spain



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

New Aire being built in the Murcia region of Spain, 15 minutes from main A7 motorway which fills the gap between the Costa Blanca and the Costa del Sol, large pitches with electric hook ups and water.

Very quiet location run by young Spanish family assisted by English friends who are motorhomers, great walking and biking from the Aire entrance, come for a night and you would want to stay a week or even a month. 7 euros per night, electric available for 3 euros more.

Blog and web page being constructed, expected opening around end of February, depending on work being finished.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Where about in Murcia as we will be down that way at the end of Feb. and might check it out.


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

About 5 km from jct 620 A7, near Totana. Murcia


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

note - moved to Spain touring.

and this would normally fall foul of MHF advertising rules, but allowed just this once for information purposes - useful for all those members heading south 8) :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Commonsense prevails  

tony


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> note - moved to Spain touring.
> 
> and this would normally fall foul of MHF advertising rules, but allowed just this once for information purposes - useful for all those members heading south 8) :wink:


Can it be placed in the database?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

gelathae said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > note - moved to Spain touring.
> ...


normally only with a visit, so when anyone gets there, please post a report.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you give us the GPS co-ordinates and the expected opening date please.

Thanks for leaving the post Mike. Spain needs Aires and we need to know about them. I am right beside Murcia today, Alan.


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

Never intended as advertisment, just spreading the word.

I cannot stop my neighbour from telling me all about his new project, constructing an Aire, I have no commercial or financial interest in this, however its the motorhomers who will benefit along with the owner, not me, I just speeker the language.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

jumar said:


> Never intended as advertisment, just spreading the word.
> 
> I cannot stop my neighbour from telling me all about his new project, constructing an Aire, I have no commercial or financial interest in this, however its the motorhomers who will benefit along with the owner, not me, I just speeker the language.


thanks fro the clarification, Jumar


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

The location is in the foothills of Sierra Espuna natural park, exit jct 620 from the A7. GPS 37.47.537 001.30.613

The owner is currently working the land, he has installed electricity and water, he says the end of February will be the opening date, depending on work being finished, at no time am I prepared to use the word mañana.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And to answer the next question . . . .

http://boulter.com/gps/

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We will be passing through Alhama de Murcia tomorrow, may do a short detour to take a look and have a chat if anyone is there.

Thanks for posting it and let's hope new ones keep coming all over Spain, Alan.


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi,

you are welcome to come and have a look, the owner has been told that may come, however he may not be there, I live nearby but could be away for some of the morning, I need to collect my motorhome from the repair shop, you could take a chance or if its an early visit, reply to this and i will meet you.

jumar


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's very kind Jumar but we are at Jalance tonight and have things to do in Murcia tomorrow so I don't know when we will be going that way. We are going to spend the New Year with my brother at Condado al Hama, Alan.


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

spoke to owner at local market yesterday, he tells me he will be open on Friday 11/03/2011, I have been around to take a look and am very impressed,I have posted a new campsite entry.

More info on www.camperstopsierraespuna.blogspot.com


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

We are presently on the El Berro campsite in Sierra Espuna, so a couple of days ago we went with a friend, in his car, to visit this new aire. 
It looks excellent; the owners are friendly and I understand that they have had advice from some spanish motorhoming group, which explains why it seems so well set up and laid out. I like that its flat gravel. 
I think it has three main appeals; (1) as a stopover for mhers going north/south; (2)people, like us, who enjoy the fantastic walking/biking of the Espuna hills; (3) people who just want somewhere quiet to chill out.
We were in car so didn't test the facilities, and we never thought to take a lappy with us to try the wifi. We will return with the van sometime soon - we had no trouble finding it. It seems to be a case of 'on yer bike' for nearest shops. 
The other thing we like is that its reasonably convenient to the new lpg station near Cartagena (see posting in 'LPG/gas')

Graham


----------

